# Панель аккордеона Weltmeister



## kyta (29 Апр 2020)

Нужна буква Е в названии на панели аккордеона Weltmeister


----------



## vev (29 Апр 2020)

Avito в помощь


----------



## kyta (29 Апр 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Avito в помощь


на Авито продают целые аккордеоны


----------



## vev (29 Апр 2020)

kyta, 
Упрямство не украшает.... Ищите изготовление надписей


----------



## acco (29 Апр 2020)

Неужели нельзя купить просто букву у мастеров?


----------

